# Guess the close-up



## Silver

This should be interesting 

Let’s post close-up photos of our gear and see if others can guess what it is

I will start

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Some atty?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> This should be interesting
> 
> Let’s post close-up photos of our gear and see if others can guess what it is
> 
> I will start



What a fun thread @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

The Rose mtl RTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Yes as @KZOR said the Fumytech Rose MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Correct @KZOR and @Grand Guru !

I suppose one needs to post a close enough pic that it’s not easy to guess but include a clue somewhere in the photo so a keen eye will know what it is. That rose on the side and the asymmetrical top part of the tank is an easy clue for those who may know it

Who’s next?

@Grand Guru ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Sorry @KZOR , it was you who guessed the Rose right, I misread it, thought it was zadiac

Nice photo , I have no clue what that is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan

KZOR said:


> View attachment 178976


Tauren ONE RTA


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

KZOR said:


> View attachment 178976


Your Pic title gives it away






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KZOR

Correct by soft try .... next one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

?!


Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I give up..... It could possibly be an underwater goat, with snorkel and flippers, and a beak for eating honey.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Raindance said:


> ?!
> View attachment 178996
> 
> Regards


Dead Rabbit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

CTRiaan said:


> Dead Rabbit


Dual or single? Lol!

Reghards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cool thread @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool thread @Silver
> View attachment 178997



Is that a Merlin Mini @MrGSmokeFree ?
That drip tip looks Merlin ‘ish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> Is that a Merlin Mini @MrGSmokeFree ?
> That drip tip looks Merlin ‘ish


Nope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

@MrGSmokeFree .... is that pic of the atomizer as it is released or are there custom parts on there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> @MrGSmokeFree .... is that pic of the atomizer as it is released or are there custom parts on there?


As released @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

This is the answer for any future posts in this thread by Uncle @Rob Fisher " Dvarw DL"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

kayfun lite 2019


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Grand Guru said:


> kayfun lite 2019


Nope


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL for the win! And I'm typing after having a dash too.many Newcastle's . 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

So close to the Ares MTL RTA but that driptip is throwing me off except if you used the ekstra one provided in the package.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> So close to the Ares MTL RTA but that driptip is throwing me off except if you used the ekstra one provided in the package.


Spot on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179009


Siren 2 perhaps?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

GSM500 said:


> Siren 2 perhaps?


Yes it is

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Siren 2 perhaps?


How did I miss that? I have 2 of them. My guess was going to be Massey Ferguson!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Fatality M25 RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

KZOR said:


> Fatality M25 RTA



Yip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Ammit MTL rta @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ruwaid said:


> Ammit MTL rta @MrGSmokeFree


Correct @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid




----------



## Silver

Ok here’s one :


----------



## Ruwaid

@Silver that's the Evod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver that's the Evod



Aye aye @Ruwaid - that is 100% correct
The mighty Evod up close

Am going to have to start getting closer with these pics - I see you guys are too good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

hahaha it also helps when the guys keep posting their gear on a regular basis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL for the win! And I'm typing after having a dash too.many Newcastle's .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Newky brown far nicer out of a bottle rather than a can, in UK they do full pint bottles 568ml rather than 500ml! Not that i have any experience of being worse for wear after a few of course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 179058


It looks like a pen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

* ThunderHead Creations THC Tauren*


----------



## ShamZ

Only on our forum can people be asked to post a close up picture of their "gear" and not have an eyebrow raised

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

JurgensSt said:


> * ThunderHead Creations THC Tauren*


So close

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

THC Tauren Max

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

ShamZ said:


> Only on our forum can people be asked to post a close up picture of their "gear" and not have an eyebrow raised


Wait till someone suggests a thread for stuff no longer used, or broken and people start putting up pictures of their "junk"...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

BumbleBee said:


>



Looks like the left button on my computer's mouse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

JurgensSt said:


> THC Tauren Max
> 
> Sent from small screen


Indeed.... that was too easy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

BumbleBee said:


> Indeed.... that was too easy


Yours? 

Sent from small screen


----------



## ivc_mixer

Let's go a bit old school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

And more old school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MK_AHMED

ivc_mixer said:


> And more old school
> 
> View attachment 179103


Melo 3 mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MK_AHMED

ivc_mixer said:


> Let's go a bit old school.
> 
> View attachment 179102


Joytech ego one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

JurgensSt said:


> Yours?
> 
> Sent from small screen


Yip, I have two with Dead Rabbit RTAs on top. Love these mechs


----------



## ivc_mixer

MK_AHMED said:


> Joytech ego one



Correct


----------



## ivc_mixer

MK_AHMED said:


> Melo 3 mini


Nope, sorry, try again. This one was not a very well known tank but I used it for a good 6-8 months or so.


----------



## JurgensSt

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, I have two with Dead Rabbit RTAs on top. Love these mechs


You will now be unfriended

Lucky bugger 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MK_AHMED

M


ivc_mixer said:


> Nope, sorry, try again. This one was not a very well known tank but I used it for a good 6-8 months or so.


Melo 3?


----------



## ivc_mixer

MK_AHMED said:


> Melo 3?


No.

Let me give a hint. It was made by Kangertech.


----------



## BumbleBee

ivc_mixer said:


> No.
> 
> Let me give a hint. It was made by Kangertech.


This is definitely a Melo 3 Mini

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

BumbleBee said:


> This is definitely a Melo 3 Mini



Nope, sorry. Try again. 

As per my previous hint, it's made by Kangertech


----------



## BumbleBee

ivc_mixer said:


> Correct


I'm confused, @ivc_mixer you said "correct" to @MK_AHMED's guess of the Joyetech Ego One?

This photo of your tank bares some resemblance to the Kanger Pangu but the airflow ring and top cap are dead ringers for the Melo 3 Mini


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm sticking with Melo 3 Mini

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Sticking with the current “old school” theme....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

BumbleBee said:


> Sticking with the current “old school” theme....
> 
> View attachment 179189


Have no idea but Google seems to think it's a small appliance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

GSM500 said:


> Have no idea but Google seems to think it's a small appliance


I suppose Google isn't entirely incorrect

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Got a interesting one coming now


----------



## StompieZA

What is this..


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

BumbleBee said:


> Sticking with the current “old school” theme....
> 
> View attachment 179189


Ehpro billow v2 rta tank ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ehpro billow v2 rta tank ?


We have a winner!

I had so many of these tanks back in the day, actually I think I still have most of them scattered around the place. I loved these things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

StompieZA said:


> What is this..
> 
> View attachment 179193


A Dazzling Green Voopoo Vinci

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA

A turtles front tooth?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

And let’s see who knows what this is :


----------



## DougP

The good old days





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> And let’s see who knows what this is :


Minikin v2 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

BumbleBee said:


> bares some resemblance to the Kanger Pangu



And he got it! It is indeed the Kanger Pangu. Never owned a Melo 3, but I have like 3 Pangu's


----------



## ivc_mixer

ivc_mixer said:


> And he got it! It is indeed the Kanger Pangu. Never owned a Melo 3, but I have like 3 Pangu's



Bugger... I retract my statement. Just took the tank out to take a photo of it. Apparently somewhere in my vaping days I did own a Melo 3... Never knew. 

Apologies @BumbleBee 

@MK_AHMED - you were then right as well. 

Le oops. My bad. But in my defense, I honestly did not know I had one. I thought it was the Pangu

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

ivc_mixer said:


> Bugger... I retract my statement. Just took the tank out to take a photo of it. Apparently somewhere in my vaping days I did own a Melo 3... Never knew.
> 
> Apologies @BumbleBee
> 
> @MK_AHMED - you were then right as well.
> 
> Le oops. My bad. But in my defense, I honestly did not know I had one. I thought it was the Pangu



That is classic @ivc_mixer !
haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Minikin v2
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Close but not quite...


----------



## MK_AHMED

Silver said:


> And let’s see who knows what this is :


Minikin reborn 168

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

My turn


----------



## CashKat88

Can you guess it?





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer

Silver said:


> And let’s see who knows what this is :



Minikin V1.5

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 179218
> 
> My turn


Avocado?


----------



## MK_AHMED

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 179218
> 
> My turn


Geekvape peerless rdta?


----------



## GSM500

MK_AHMED said:


> Geekvape peerless rdta?


Nope


----------



## MK_AHMED

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 179218
> 
> My turn


Oumier maximus rdta?


----------



## Silver

ivc_mixer said:


> Minikin V1.5



Correct @ivc_mixer !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ivc_mixer said:


> Bugger... I retract my statement. Just took the tank out to take a photo of it. Apparently somewhere in my vaping days I did own a Melo 3... Never knew.
> 
> Apologies @BumbleBee
> 
> @MK_AHMED - you were then right as well.
> 
> Le oops. My bad. But in my defense, I honestly did not know I had one. I thought it was the Pangu


No stress, all good.


----------



## GSM500

MK_AHMED said:


> Oumier maximus rdta?


Yes, spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GSM500 said:


> View attachment 179218
> 
> My turn


Asmodus Nefarius?


----------



## BumbleBee

CashKat88 said:


> Can you guess it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Kayfun 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

BumbleBee said:


> Asmodus Nefarius?


@MK_AHMED got it with Oumeir Maximus


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

And someone will get this in 0.01 seconds go...


----------



## CashKat88

BumbleBee said:


> Kayfun 4


Haha got it 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz




----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Jengz said:


> View attachment 179235


dotaio

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GSM500 said:


> @MK_AHMED got it with Oumeir Maximus


@MK_AHMED is on the ball

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

Jengz said:


> View attachment 179235


DotMod AIO ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

GSM500 said:


> DotMod AIO ?


Yip with the new rba deck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179234
> 
> And someone will get this in 0.01 seconds go...



ESG Skyline?


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Halfdaft Customs said:


> ESG Skyline?


Nope


----------



## CashKat88

?






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Expromizer v3?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme




----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 179257


Sigelei VCIGO Moon Box?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Sigelei VCIGO Moon Box?


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> Expromizer v3?


Damn Bro, you Good! got it straight away, not many people would know that one


----------



## Halfdaft

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Nope



Second choice is a Tripod.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Second choice is a Tripod.


Spot on


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> Damn Bro, you Good! got it straight away, not many people would know that one


The juice flow control ring design is distinct on this one. I don't own one but I remember watching Todd's review on it and that jfc stood out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree




----------



## Grand Guru

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179336


Skyline


----------



## Halfdaft

?


----------



## MK_AHMED

Halfdaft Customs said:


> ?


Paranormal DNA 250c


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> ?


Paranormal

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Grand Guru said:


> Skyline


Nope


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> Paranormal


That’s the one!


----------



## GerritVisagie

Follow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree




----------



## Gizmo




----------



## StompieZA

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 179541



Voopoo VINCI


----------



## Room Fogger

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 179541


Voopoo Vinci


----------



## BumbleBee

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179540


This reminds me of the Tauren RDTA, but doesn't seem quite right


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

BumbleBee said:


> This reminds me of the Tauren RDTA, but doesn't seem quite right


Nope


----------



## Silver

What is this?


----------



## GSM500

Silver said:


> What is this?


Skyline?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

GSM500 said:


> Skyline?



Indeed it is @GSM500 !
Good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> View attachment 181856



Ooh, @Resistance , that is really mysterious
I will guess an iJoy Mystique disposable
That light colored plastic look seems like it could be the Mystique


----------



## Resistance

This is an extreme close up of a well renowned tank it would have been quite obvious if the pic didnt distort a little.
and its not disposable
good try though


Silver said:


> Ooh, @Resistance , that is really mysterious
> I will guess an iJoy Mystique disposable
> That light colored plastic look seems like it could be the Mystique

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179336


Also tripod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> Also tripod?


Nope .


----------



## Resistance

Siren?


MrGSmokeFree said:


> Nope .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> Siren?


Nope my friend


----------



## Grand Guru

A Zeus?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179336



Looks like the Voopoop sub ohm tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Comrad Juju said:


> Looks like the Voopoop sub ohm tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Okay, my turn. Maybe I made it too easy, let's see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK_AHMED

GerritVisagie said:


> Okay, my turn. Maybe I made it too easy, let's see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omni shado rta


----------



## GerritVisagie

MK_AHMED said:


> Omni shado rta



Correct you are!
Was the driptip that gave it away right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju

GerritVisagie said:


> Okay, my turn. Maybe I made it too easy, let's see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Omni shadow if I’m not mistaken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

View attachment 182261
Absolutely


Grand Guru said:


> A Zeus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Bump


----------



## Willi

A little older but Goldie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Dead Rabbit RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willi

CTRiaan said:


> Dead Rabbit RDA


Winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willi

Guess the rda
I can’t even remember what the rta was anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance




----------



## Resistance

Willi said:


> Guess the rda
> I can’t even remember what the rta was anymore
> View attachment 184850


I have no clue


----------



## Willi

Resistance said:


> I have no clue


It’s a twisted messes and VapersMD rda. Saw the old foto in my gallery and the newer things is what people get fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stealth vaping at its finest! Can you guess what's in my hand? 

​


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Stealth vaping at its finest! Can you guess what's in my hand?
> 
> View attachment 184923​





Is it a small cup of coffee @Hooked ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 184929
> 
> Is it a small cup of coffee @Hooked ?



You and your amazing pics @MrGSmokeFree!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Willi said:


> Guess the rda
> I can’t even remember what the rta was anymore
> View attachment 184850



Skill rda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Resistance said:


> View attachment 184851



I'm gonna say, Melo 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willi

GerritVisagie said:


> Skill rda
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Stealth vaping at its finest! Can you guess what's in my hand?
> 
> View attachment 184923​





*BUMP*


----------



## Resistance

GerritVisagie said:


> I'm gonna say, Melo 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No
A newer subtank


----------



## Resistance

GerritVisagie said:


> I'm gonna say, Melo 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cleito pro


----------

